# 49 days pregnant?



## loverbull (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi everyone, Im new on here and would like a bit of advice. My bitch will be 49 days pregnant but the only physical signs she is showing is huge ribs. Her mammary glands are developed (the back 4 the most) but her nipples arnt much bigger or pinker. My other bitches have normally started to fill out by now and get huge pink nipples. Im starting to think she isnt pregnant!!:frown2:
I had her palpated at 23 days and my vet said she was. I know she may have lost them but is there anyone on here whos bitch didnt show till the last minute? My bitch is huge for her breed.

thanx in advance


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

My dog (Chihuahua) didnt start to show her belly until she was 6 weeks....on the 6th she looked like someone had blown her up with a cycle pump. her nipples then became bigger too. She looked normal before this. I had her scanned at 7 months where they picked up on two puppies, good luck with your dog. xxxxxxx


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Bet bet is to have her scanned but be warned some vets are not that great at reading scans


----------



## loverbull (Nov 9, 2009)

My vets only do scanning if you leave your bitch there so I decided not to as she doesnt like the vets at the best of times so didnt want to get her stressed.

She has me quite confused but I am starting to think she has absorbed them.
She had morning sickness at 3 weeks and totally went off her food at 4-5 weeks and when I put some puppy food down today she wouldnt touch it! Her back end is still swollen and she has gained 2kg but she doesnt look to have progressed enough. Oh and she wont tolorate any of my other dogs.

This mating has been planned for a long time and the dog will be abroad on her next season so Im gutted .

Will see if I can get a mobile scanner.

Thanx for your advice xx


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hello one of our Girls Molly at day 47 was showing no real signs of being pregneant and we were told by vets she wasnt and that she was in a phantom, her nipples slightly up tummy slightly more rounded but nothing to talk of, she still had her waist and vulva only slightly puffy no ore than when in season in fact looked a lot less. Behaviouraly she was acting pregnant but could well have been a phantom, we had her scanned and she was in fact pregnant and had 7 healthy big puppies

So hopefully your girl is with pup :thumbup1:


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

We didnt think my bitch was in pup at all  i thought it was phantom, I took her to the vets he said about 3-4 puppies, she still didnt show until right last minute and she expanded rapidly! She turned out to have 11 pups


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

My chihuahua started showing about the 6th week. She had no sign's that she was expecting until around week 6.

She is now due any day with approx. 6 pups.

This is her second litter of pups. With her first litter she got really big with only 3 pups. This time she is not as big as before.

The DR. told me each pregnancy is different and she will act and grow different each time.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

RachyBobs said:


> We didnt think my bitch was in pup at all  i thought it was phantom, I took her to the vets he said about 3-4 puppies, she still didnt show until right last minute and she expanded rapidly! She turned out to have 11 pups


Flipping heck there's a bit of a difference there.


----------



## loverbull (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks for your replies they have made me feel a bit better. She hasnt touched her brekkie this morning so dont know if thats a good sign or not.


----------



## Harvers (Sep 23, 2009)

My girl is on day 49 too and hasn't started to expanded as yet, she is a bullmastiff and is very muscular. She is also off her brekkie in a morning.


----------

